# One brave Canadian......



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

http://www.trapperpredatorcaller.com/article-index/canadian-man-rescues-partner-by-killing-mountain-lion-with-a-spear?et_mid=637352&rid=235828673​


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Was Scott in Canada ?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

LOL


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm sure it was done that way many, many times by our ancestors, they were a lot hardier bunch back then..............


----------



## Provost (Sep 16, 2013)

Atta boy! Pretty ballsy to do something like that, must have been pumped up and full of testosterone but still, ballsy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## stevec (Jul 9, 2013)

"He grabbed a nearby spear"????????? Am I the only one who doesn't have a spear laying around? I guess he is better prepared than I am. I would have to gouge at it with my car keys.

Steve


----------



## Provost (Sep 16, 2013)

Haha I was thinking that too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

the actual news article...........

http://www2.canada.com/calgaryherald/news/story.html?id=bf9d9857-8347-4d51-b3c4-3fb6785d471b​


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Amazing what adrenaline will let you do. Glad to hear she will be ok.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

youngdon said:


> Was Scott in Canada ?


First thing I thought LOL


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

stevec said:


> "Am I the only one who doesn't have a spear laying around?
> 
> Steve


Yes


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

stevec said:


> "He grabbed a nearby spear"????????? Am I the only one who doesn't have a spear laying around?
> 
> Steve


i have one in the makings right now

stone tip of course,with some buffalo hair and turkey feathers for adornment

i will be ready for any mountain lion that tries to attack my wife


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

^^^^^ point and case lol


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

stevec said:


> "He grabbed a nearby spear"????????? Am I the only one who doesn't have a spear laying around? I guess he is better prepared than I am. I would have to gouge at it with my car keys.
> 
> Steve


 No, you are not alone, in not being totally prepared for such an on slot. Speared a lion? Hummmm. I can see a new hunting style evolving here.

Hey, outdoorsmen!

Grow a set.

Join us at:

Extreme Predator Hunts

We call'em

You kill'em

Bring your own sharp stick

or

for a nominal fee

we can provide you with

a custom made

sharp stick

fox,coyote, bobcat,

and the ultimate package!

Lion or Bear!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

good one JT........LOL


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

jt, i would be all in for that

hey i can help supply the sharp sticks too,i would even let the hunter pick what type of rock he would want to use on the end of ths stick


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Rock? Now you're taking the fun out of it. But, for just a wee bit more....We can accommodate. Do I dare say atlatl?


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

hey i know guys that do hunt with the atlatl

i have one,never hunted with it.but they sure are fun and take a bit of learning to get good with them


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

I saw a guy at a rendezvous nail a tent at 100 yards with one of them atlatls. I have two of them myself but haven't practiced much with them.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I have a call for the first coyote kill with an atlatl. Need video confirmation.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

THAT would be a good video.................


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL I tried using one once...nearly owned a 80's model Chevy that day....Although he wasn't legally parked....


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

itzDirty said:


> I have a call for the first coyote kill with an atlatl. Need video confirmation.


that would take some skill

especially since you pretty much need to be in an open area to use one properly

they extend the arms lenght by roughly 2 ft,depending on the style of atlatl

plus the dart is approx 5-6 ft long,and youd need a full swing of the arm to launch them and with a yotes eyes and other senses as

keen as they are it would be very very difficult to use on a yote


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

I would bet that the chances of someone getting a yote with an atlatl would be slim to none. Not saying it is not possible, but a very slim chance.

Hope some one can prove me wrong though and a video would be outstanding to say the least.


----------

